# What's the Bench Press Record in your Gym?



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

I asked the manager of the gym the other week what the most anyone has benched in the Gym.

He told me one lad benched 245kg on the Smith Machine for 7 Reps.

What's the record in all your gyms?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

at the last powerlifting comp one of our russians benched 190kg.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

la****ness probably 110 with an invisible 6inch board lol.

At the last 2 gyms i went too i saw a guy do 240 for 5 reps on bench unnassisted (no help from spotters or straps), he was massive.

I also trained at a gym that help powerlifting comps so i imagine it was a big bench. I saw a guy at 71kg body weight bench 195


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> la****ness probably 110 with an invisible 6inch board lol.


lmao! reps :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sure about flat bench but a guy called Conrad incline benched 180kg for 8 reps with no spotter or bench shirt/straps etc in my gym........i was very impressed.

GHS


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

A guy in my gym only about 13 stone incline dumbell bench 50 kg dumbells for 29 reps (full respect) i can only do 10.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

300kgs

dean bowring


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Shirted or none shirted

shirted is about 1020lb

Raw is about 715lb


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Shirted or none shirted
> 
> shirted is about 1020lb
> 
> Raw is about 715lb


sorry not in my gym PMSL

In my gym its me 220x2 raw

245 shirted


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

200x1 me, thonged


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure wot the record is but i can do about 220 for a single, i aint seen anyone do more :whistling:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Heres a vid of me in the gym


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i train at two gyms, one gym most ive seen is 220kg, at uni gym seen 240kg. most ive ever done is 140, but not for a very very long time


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I hold the record in my gym 

Mainly cos i train in my garage and im the only one who trains there :whistling:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I hold the record in my gym
> 
> Mainly cos i train in my garage and im the only one who trains there :whistling:


Lmao mate awesome


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably about 120kg in mine haha.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

600lbs. raw...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Heres a vid of me in the gym


 Good weight that mate:beer:

GHS


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

VERY impressive. pause and all, was expecting a bounce  reps


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I think it's actually me, only lift 165kg! haha I've never seen anyone bench more than me at my gym because they're mostly bicep boys


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Heres a vid of me in the gym


Very impressive lift there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## j4ldo (Sep 20, 2008)

Manager used to do 180kg for a few reps,

1 boy did 200 once but doesnt usually train here lives abroad


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think it's actually me, *only lift 165kg*! haha I've never seen anyone bench more than me at my gym because they're mostly bicep boys


That's mental for your age and as a natural mate. Fair fooks to that :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheers guys for your nice comments


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

A guy at our gym back in 1992. mike robinson

260kg. one full complete rep.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Heres a vid of me in the gym


They were some excellent reps mate.

Consider me impressed.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Rob preston 250k


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think it's actually me, only lift 165kg! haha I've never seen anyone bench more than me at my gym because they're mostly bicep boys


 If you explode with growth on your cycle i shall be very jealous but if your not that responsive i will laugh all day long:lol:

Very impressive Silver back:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Im trying to work my way up to getting ten reps with it im up to eight now [ that vid is about a year old ] then maybe ill do another vid to post :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> If you explode with growth on your cycle i shall be very jealous but if your not that responsive i will laugh all day long:lol:
> 
> Very impressive Silver back:thumbup1:


Lmao thanks for your support Con:lol:


----------

